# Oh what a weekend !!!



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Telephone call from the owners of the storage place - " someones stolen the wheels off your MoHome ".

Charge off up there and upon arrival find :

All paper work strewn over the yard.
All four wheels missing - MoHome sat on belly.
Bike rack gone.
All three roof lights removed - and of course it's peeing down with rain and hasn't really stopped since.
Motorised satellite dish been ripped off roof.
Lock on habitation door messed up.
Both front seats gone.
TV and radio gone.
Satellite box gone.
Mains electric panal gone.
Fridge gone.
Cooker gone.
All blinds gone.
All soft furnishings, ie: cushions gone.
Cab Door surrounds prised off !
Three external skirt panels damaged.
Grey waste pipe snapped off.
Grey water and fresh water tanks damaged.
Battery damaged.
Damage to all the bed slats.

And that's what l can see - goodness knows what else has been damaged underneath the vehicle.

Spoke to Police and Insurance company on Sunday. Yet to hear anything more from Police. Insurance company sent RAC, who sent someone else to attempt to recover the vehicle on Sunday afternoon. Two hours of trying and they give up. Need wheels guv. Two hours on the telephone to Insurance company this morning, trying to get them to understand that the vehicle is open to the elements, and that it is peeing down, which isn't doing what is left much good. Have spoken to Auto-Sleeper and they are desperate to come out and recover, but Insurance company says no. Engineer has to come out and look at it to decide if it's a write off or not. In answer to the question " when ", they answer next couple of days or so. 

Anyone fancy buying a MoHome that is slowly changing into a boat 


philip


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

parigby said:


> Anyone fancy buying a MoHome that is slowly changing into a boat
> philip


I just don't know what to say but I can guess a fraction of what you must feel like and am so sorry.

G


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

JESUS CHRIST!!!!

Sorry for the blaspheming but.................I feel for you - I really do..

What IS the insurance company doing???? Can not Autosleeper recover the van and the insurance assessor check it over at Malvern at the factory.
Best place to do that in my opinion - the guys at Autosleeper can discuss options with the assesor 'on the spot'....

I doubt very much if the assessor knows the arse end of a motorhome from a bus!!!!!! How can he evaluate it sat on it chassis in a field???

PLease do get back in touch with Ins. Co. and PLEAD with them to let Autosleepers have it...........

Keep us posted.....and good luck
very best regards
Carl

PS who is the Ins. Co.?


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Some storage place. It must have taken them a while to do all that.
Sorry to hear of the awful news, I hope it all gets sorted soon. Sounds like someone doing a conversion, or repairingd a damaged one.

Good luck


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Where the hell could they fence all that lot - bearing in mind that they must have damaged everything in the process of removal ?

Beyond our shores ?


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Carl,

Aviva.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your troubles.

I would also be concerned about the security on the storage site.

The level of theft would have taken sometime to complete and had to involved another vehicle.

Good luck to you.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

I feel for you..

Be strong keep battling and phone the insurance daily.keep a record.

this will be a battle to get sorted..You will get there.

i think we all know who is responsible for this and i would like to burn all of them... :x 

good luck and be positive , look forward to happier times


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Noted !


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You poor things what a shock 8O 
I hope the Insurance pay out enough for a new M/H.
Good Luck :lol:


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

hi Philip...sorry to hear your news,I can imagine how you feel.It may be best for you if the van is written off! If you want to keep it dry however I would push umbrellas thro the rooflight openings and then open them, tie them down to something inside.This worked for me coming home from from France after an argument with a low bridge!
Best of luck hope you get everything sorted to your satisfaction.

Mike


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

neilbes said:


> i think we all know who is responsible for this and i would like to burn all of them... :x


I have'nt a clue who is resposible :? 
But it is a dreadful situation and obviously a stressful time. Best of luck with the insurance, and I sincerely hope you end up with an improved MH at the end of the day (and a better storage facility).
Steve.


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

so sorry to hear the news 
if the insurance company don't want it picked up then that can be better for you as the more damage that the rain does the more chance it will be written off


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Good grief what a terrible shock coming in to that and then having troubles with insurance company to boot!!!!
Hope you get them to see sense soon, like now!!!!!! 
Such a shame am thinking of you.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Often the guilty parties are the security people. This happened to me many times if I forgot to bung the guys. I think if this had happened to me I would have told the farmer to go for a walk and torched the whole thing. Very unreliable are the electrics in MH's. Good luck sorting that out. Hope you can face Xmas with that lot pending. Cannot understand the Insurance company as all you now own is a skip and if you have legal with that insurance i hope you have got them ready for legal action.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

All I can say is OMG. What a shocking thing to happen. I am so sorry to hear your news - I hope it gets resolved to your satifaction


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

A MH'ers absolute nightmare.

As others already said, the longer the insurance dilly dally over an inspection, the more chance of it being a write off, or the body at least.

Commiserations to you.

Jock.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Aftre all that equipment stolen and the damage caused I reckon your best bet is to go for a WRITE OFF !!!

At least you will get paid out quickly and be able to buy a replacement rather than having to wait agesd for the Ins co to repair your pride and joy !!


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Aviva - through which broker?

Brokers are not just there to get you the best deal, our commission means that we are paid to service the policy through the year and deal with claims too. Your broker will probably have an important connection with Aviva and senior contacts too - tell them that you need their help and if all else fails SHOUT AT THEM!!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Wow this is terrible, where is your storage facility Moss Side Manchester. 8O .

Is it an accredited storage facility with proper security facilities, CCT and a fence round?. 

Did you sign any contract with the storage site, is the van left at your own risk?.

Was your's the only property vandalised ?.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I would ask to speak to somone more senior in the insurance company and get it recovered pdq.

If your vehicle was involved in an accident they would be perfectly happy to inspect it at the repairers premises. If the insurance company writes it off they will not give you its full value. I would get it repaired if possible.

Most insurance companies require storage to be in a CASSOA Gold facility so there must be something seriously wrong with your storage company's security to enable such a theft to take place. That kind of theft should not happen. I would not leave it there again.

I hope you get this mess sorted soon.


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

gelathae said:


> I would ask to speak to somone more senior in the insurance company and get it recovered pdq.


Claims are dealt with at an Indian call centre...

You need to get your broker on the case - he will have much more influence than you.

Get details of the directors / partners / principal of your insurance brokers here: FSA Register.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

gelathae said:


> I would ask to speak to somone more senior in the insurance company and get it recovered pdq.
> 
> If your vehicle was involved in an accident they would be perfectly happy to inspect it at the repairers premises. If the insurance company writes it off they will not give you its full value. I would get it repaired if possible.
> 
> ...


Or Silver, it appears the only difference between Gold and Silver CASSOA is the gold has colour CCT and the silver black and white.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh gosh, what a nightmare.
But I seem to remember a similar experience from another MHF member earlier this year. Seems too convenient and quiet in 'secure' storage.

I would think the insurance company must write it off with all those parts now missing. What value was it?

Ray.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

neilbes said:


> i think we all know who is responsible for this and i would like to burn all of them... :x
> 
> good luck and be *positive* , look forward to *happier times*


I can only add 'here here' to all of neilbes post


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Really sorry you're going through the experience. Can't believe the insurance company's attitude either.

Best of luck with the outcome.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

With all that stuff missing plus damage plus water ingress it will be a write off no doubt about it.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Oh gosh, what a nightmare.
> But I seem to remember a similar experience from another MHF member earlier this year. Seems too convenient and quiet in 'secure' storage.
> 
> I would think the insurance company must write it off with all those parts now missing. What value was it?
> ...


Was it techkie Steve that you were thinking of. ?

I am really sorry to hear what has happened to you and can't begin to imagine what a shock it was for you. I hope you get things sorted out as quickly as possible - thinking of you and keep us updated, Nette


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like parts that can sold on quickly, check ebay out for second hand parts.
I'm glad to see you have moved quickly, keep on to the insurance don't let them grind you down.
Nothing more to say other than i hope you have a quick and favourable outcome.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Just like to say thank you to all for the support, which is much appreciated. 

Twelve phone calls to the insurance company today, three to Auto-Sleepers ( been very, very helpful) and two with plod. 

Plod - " as there are no finger prints available because of rain, no CCTV that can be of use, no witnesses, then we will have to put it down as an unsolved crime ". My response, " surely it can't be an UNsolved crime until after you've tried to solve it ! "

Insurance company - net result at about ten past five, " you mean there's water getting in through the roof !" My response, " surprise that isn't it when there's three bloody great big holes in it, and i've only ben telling you this since noon on Sunday " . They're hopeful of getting an engineer out to the vehicle Tuesday, but as they couldn't speak to the engineers department cause they've all gone home, l'm not holding my breath.

Still raining.


philip


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I don't know quite what to say, lost for words. I hope you get it sorted without to much stress and delay and are back on the road soon.

Andy


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

i am worried now, ours is sat in the local peuguot dealrs compound, waiting for parts to repair. opposite, less than 200yds away is an official travellers campsite with white transit vans in abundance. 
i hope you get your claim sorted prompt,what a shock you must have had.

tomnjune


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your motorhome, you must be devastated I know we were when someone smashed our back window which is nothing at all in comparison to yours

I really hope the insurance get their finger out and sort it quickly for you, and that the scumbags that did it get caught,
and if they don't get caught that they get their just deserts in some other way, I could think of a few things I would like to see happen to them

Keep your chin up and good luck in getting it all sorted to your satisfaction



Anne


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Steve

Already added my piece on 'another' forum however, it would be very 

interesting for all reading this ............ Who is your insurer ??????


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

This must be a timely reminder for anyone with a motorhome in so called secure compounds.




norm


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that - really shocking how they get away with it! Does sound as if they are either building one or selling the parts.

The vehicle will more than likely be a write off. The damage to the underside, twisting of the body and all the parts replacements cost will put it in motorhome heaven. Just the window/blind combos you are looking at £800-1000 each, the dish probably the same if not a bit more, then add on body damage, hab door etc and that is not even including labour cost, recovery costs etc!

As for tomnjune, don't worry aboput your vehicle - whilst in the 'custody or control' of the delaer, it is covered by their insurance - not yours! They will also have better security as most main delares are required to have digital cameras etc.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi folks,

Just an update on the trashed MoHome. The van was eventually removed from the site last Wednesday, primarily due to the involvement of Auto-Sleepers, who eventually found someone at the insurance company that they could talk sense to. 

MoHome taken direct to Auto-Sleepers and the engineer has now looked at it in conjunction to AS. Repairs have been sanction ( so we are told ) at circa £27,000.00. 

Told by AS not to expect the MoHome back for at least a month. We've come clean and told AS that we go to Oz for five weeks in the middle of January, therefore first week in March will do fine.

All we now have to do is find somewhere secure, with electricity, to store it !


philip


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

So glad you are getting the job sorted, sorry you have had to deal with it in the first place!
Tinhut


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

parigby said:


> All we now have to do is find somewhere secure, with electricity, to store it !
> 
> philip


Good luck with the repairs.

This link to 
CASSOA site search might help.

We are on a "silver" site, and the security is second to none. We pay £150pa which is quite cheap, and although the MH is out of storage more than it is in, we are happy to pay that fee. We can keep the MH on the drive, but anything more than a fortnight between outings, then it goes back into storage. Out of sight, out of mind, etc.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

parigby said:


> and told AS that we go to Oz for five weeks in the middle of January, therefore first week in March will do fine.
> All we now have to do is find somewhere secure, with electricity, to store it !


Things are at last looking up for you then Philip, if Autosleepers can have it 'till March *they can do a better job*, rather than rushing it. If it were me I would not want to trust it to a storage facility unless they had an impecible reputaion, full CCTV, razor wire fences and a whole pack of hungry Rottwelers prowling around :lol:

Only joking about the Rotties, they are lovely dogs as everyone knows (Or should know)


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Storage*

So sorry to read about your experience but at least the repair is under way. To carry out such work would have taken at least a couple of hours and it sounds as though they were looking for specifics. 
A home build perhaps.

Our sons Caravan was stored on a site that was like fort Knox and yet he had two awnings and other items nicked. After the second break in we came to the conclusion that either some one had the relevant codes and keys to access the site (2 sets of steel gates) or it was other site users so he moved the van. The site he now uses has resident guard and dogs.

Enjoy your trip
Steve


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

A shocking story of incompetence at many levels; the storage in not being aware that it was happening, the insurers in prolonging the delay and not prioritising it.

Very glad to hear that Autosleepers have come up trumps - they will at least do a good job and have a reputation to maintain.

Enjoy your time in Oz - with at least the knowledge that your van is safe and secure.

Thank you for sharing your nighmare with us,

Dave


----------

